
Ask HN: Any good online sites to continue mathematical education? - aronowb14
I just graduated college, but would love to keep learning&#x2F;practicing math. Any sites you are familiar with that are good resources? Also, the more interactive the site the better. In an ideal world I would love a site like codeacademy or hackerrank but for math problems.
Thanks!
======
3b18
The closest thing you are asking for is
[https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/). This isn't purely math
and currently there isn't a good way for sites to analyze your proofs which is
most of math. You could do previous Putnam problems or something similar and
just manually check your solutions if you just want hard undergrad lvl
problems, otherwise it's best to just get a textbook.

------
randomvectors
Khan Academy has content all the way up to multivariable calculus and
differential equations. And for more advanced material than that you'll need
textbooks anyway.

------
mruts
[http://brilliant.org](http://brilliant.org) is really great.

There’s a free tier and a paid tier, but I just pay for it.

